# Sasuke + Sakura vs Naruto + Hinata



## Bakawaii (Dec 3, 2014)

Local: Valley of the End
The same conditions at the last Sasuke x Naruto Battle.

But with Sakura and Hinata.



Who will help more her Husband and the best support?

Which team wins in an all out battle?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 3, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto equal each other out so we'll be left with Sakura vs Hinata, which would decisively be won by Sakura.


----------



## Radice (Dec 3, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto end up on the ground like they were in manga....
Sakura Kill Hinata and then  she comes and finishes off an almost dead Naruto or she heals only Sasuke and  he delivers the final blow.

Alternatively Sasuke Takes Sakura inside Susanoo
Sakura can sit tight in Susanoo and continually buff Sasuke with her byakugou chakra like she did to Obito's Kamui and Tsunade did with Oonoki's jinton.

Sasuke's susano'o will get much more powerfull considering with Byakugou
Obito can travel through the Kaguya's dimensions and Onoki's jinton to the level that it was able to oneshot 25  Susanoo.

Sasuke and Sakura  is the more effective team.
Sakura supportive abilities of chakra transfer and healing is pretty much key here as she can offer a lot to Sasuke while hinata cant do any of the sort. Hinata is pretty much useless.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing changes with Naruto and Sasuke since you said same conditions as the manga. Both end up on the ground unable to move. Sakura is decisively more powerful than Hinata so she takes her out pretty easily.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 3, 2014)

Sasuke and sakura definitely win this 

 - Hinata is  not doing shit here, whereas sakura can buff sasuke up and help amplify his techniques even more therefore giving him the advantage over naruto, not that it matters since both of their constructs will cancel each other out, 

 - With constructs out of the picture, and the duo being exhausted, sakura can heal sasuke and proceeds to eradicate hinata through her byakugo powered punches, and can heal sasuke well enough to allow him to finish naruto offf


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2014)

Girls are irrelevant. 

Naruto and Sasuke tie.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 3, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura win if the girls fight each other while the boys fights, as Hinata will be destroyed by Sakura. Then, Sakura can run and hide, coming out when Sasuke and Naruto are a bloody heap on the floor to deal the final blow or heal Sasuke so that he can do it.

If the boys take out the girls before fighting each other, it's a tie.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 3, 2014)

^ Or Naruto can send a clone to rape stomp Sakura.


----------



## Radice (Dec 3, 2014)

Indra's arrow + Byakugou Chakra



*Spoiler*: __ 





Add this -





It's will be a draw  again?


With byakugou users as supports Obito can travel through the Kaguya's dimensions and Onoki's jinton to the level that it was able to oneshot 25 Susanoo.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 3, 2014)

Sasuke had the powers of the Bijuu there. Even if Sakura's Byakugo was more potent than Sasuke's (something that it isn't), it won't make Sasuke's Susano'o that way.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 3, 2014)

Lawl
Naruto and Sasuke i guess will go to a tie.
This is the power between sakura and Hinata comparatively. XD
Sakura 100
Hinata 8


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2014)

KM Hinata erases Sakura with a vacuum palm.

It's a tie either way. Sakura's reserves aren't doing shit for Sasuke who already has access to the pools of 9 bijuu and his Yin Pool. Hinata isn't doing shit for Naruto, they both hop in Susano/BM are are knocked out upon the resulting clash of attacks as per canon, only it's more likely that Hinata + Sakura are killed before Naruto + Sasuke lose their arms. 

It's a tie.


----------



## Radice (Dec 3, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Sasuke had the powers of the Bijuu there. Even if Sakura's Byakugo was more potent than Sasuke's (something that it isn't), it won't make Sasuke's Susano'o that way.





Obviously the byakugou chakra never will be ever greater than the Sasuke and all the concentrate power inside Indra's arrow.

But it's a great reinforcement. Considering how much boosted  Kamui and Jinton.

Anyway Sakura supportive abilities of chakra transfer and healing can offer a lot to Sasuke.
While Hinata can offer nothing to Naruto.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 3, 2014)

Naruto tied up with Sasuke with the Bijuu chakras. This Sasuke has a weaker boost. Depending on the difference between both, Sakura can likely be a non-factor.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 3, 2014)

Sakura and Hinata prolly die in the cross fire and Sasuke and Naruto end up in a tie again or Sasuke+Naruto send Sakura and Hinata elsewhere to safety and then tie again


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 3, 2014)

Naruto gives hinata a kcm cloak she beats sakura with airpalms that could push back juubi arm strikes...this time narutos fresh he edges out sasuke .....they then go on to make a rikudo baby hiashis master plan completes itself hyuuga is once again the strongest clan


----------



## Bonly (Dec 3, 2014)

sabre320 said:


> .this time narutos fresh he edges out sasuke



"The same conditions at the last Sasuke x Naruto Battle."


----------



## Amol (Dec 3, 2014)

KCM Hinata > Sakura 
[sp] and I heard Hinata has Hamura's chakra. Don't know whether this is true or not .[/sp]


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 3, 2014)

If you allow post-movie Hinata, they rape.

Naruto+Hinata = Toneri with eyes that can destroy the planet.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 3, 2014)

Amol said:


> KCM Hinata > Sakura
> [sp] and I heard Hinata has Hamura's chakra. Don't know whether this is true or not .[/sp]



Yes, but she gains it in the movie.

Though if OP is fair Sakura and Hinata should be at their peak.

So Hamura Hinata rapes Sakura.


----------



## Amol (Dec 3, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes, but she gains it in the movie.
> 
> Though if OP is fair Sakura and Hinata should be at their peak.
> 
> So Hamura Hinata rapes Sakura.



Thanks for clarifying .
Naruhina is power couple it seems


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 3, 2014)

Amol said:


> Thanks for clarifying .
> Naruhina is power couple it seems





All part of hiashis master plan!!


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 3, 2014)

Stop with the Hamura/Hinata BS.  For one it's not confirmed at all as nowhere in any of those spoilers does it state Hinata received a power-up from Hamura. And secondly, even if it is true it happens in the movie which is irrelevant in this thread.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 3, 2014)

Why are sakura and hinata in a battle of this level they are fodder.

Sasuke shifts and chidori hinata's head off while naruto chakra claw sakura into 5 pieces then they tie again


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 3, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Stop with the Hamura/Hinata BS.  For one it's not confirmed at all as nowhere in any of those spoilers does it state Hinata received a power-up from Hamura. And secondly, even if it is true it happens in the movie which is irrelevant in this thread.



Stop underestimating the hyuuga it was always destiny strongest clan in konoha it was always fate hiashi foresaw it


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 3, 2014)

sabre320 said:


> Stop underestimating the hyuuga it was always destiny strongest clan in konoha it was always fate hiashi foresaw it



Too bad the leader of the supposed strongest clan had to be helped by a kid. 

Anyway, this is off topic so I'm not posting about the movie anymore. I'd advise you to do the same.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a draw. The girls make no difference.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Stop with the Hamura/Hinata BS.  For one it's not confirmed at all as nowhere in any of those spoilers does it state Hinata received a power-up from Hamura. And secondly, even if it is true it happens in the movie which is irrelevant in this thread.



Is not irrelevant, the movie is canon.

Even if Hinata didnt got a power up herself she still amps Naruto to Toneri level, a character that is at least RS/Hamura level and at maximum Kaguya or stronger.

So at worst Hinata has Hamura's power, rapes Sakura and then he and Naruto stomp Sasuke.

At best, Hinata hold hand with Naruto and amps him to between RS and Kaguya level, he then proceeds to rape Sasuke and Sakura.

And yes, if Sakura amping Sasuke wirh Byakugois a valid strategy, so is Hinata amping Naruto with something she actualy did in canon.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 4, 2014)

Hinata & Sakura are non-factors who die a horrific death in the crossfire - let's not shit ourselves.


Fight ends in a draw if Naruto possess the same mindset in canon.


He decimates Sasuke if bloodlusted.


----------



## trance (Dec 4, 2014)

Hinata and Sakura die in the crossfire. 

Seriously, though. They do. Remember what happened when Sauce's Perfect Susanoo with Chidori clashed against Naruto's Biju Cloak with Rasengan? The explosion created a tremor that was felt all the way back to the Juubi battleground. No way Sakura and Hinata are surviving that.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Is not irrelevant, the movie is canon.



When it pertains to this thread yes it is. 



> Even if Hinata didnt got a power up herself she still amps Naruto to Toneri level



No she doesn't.  All she does is give him some of her chakra in order to destroy Tonrei's eyes. Her chakra comes from the Hyuga line which is Hamura's bloodline. No different than the Uchiha and Senju come from Hagoromo's line. She did not amp Naruto nor was she amped by Hamura like Hagoromo did for Naruto and Sasuke. Get your fan-fiction out of here. 



> , a character that is at least RS/Hamura level and at maximum Kaguya or stronger.



Ah more of your BS with absolutely zero evidence backing it up. Lovely. 



> So at worst Hinata has Hamura's power, rapes Sakura and then he and Naruto stomp Sasuke.



Yea keep thinking that. 



> At best, Hinata hold hand with Naruto and amps him to between RS and Kaguya level, he then proceeds to rape Sasuke and Sakura.



Like I said, maybe in fan-fiction.



> And yes, if Sakura amping Sasuke wirh Byakugois a valid strategy, so is Hinata amping Naruto with something she actualy did in canon.



A canon that's set 2 years after Naruto and Sasuke's fight. Did you even read the OPs stipulation? Probably not. 



> The same conditions at the last Sasuke x Naruto Battle.



This is all provided we even take your fan-fiction at face value.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think it's inaccurate to claim that Sakura's support abilities would far outclass Hinata. Hinata's best skills are scouting, which won't be useful here. I was originally going to give it to *Sasuke x Sakura 10/10 Extreme difficulty. * But then I thought a little harder about it...

Naruto's only chance of stopping Sasuke's advantage with Sakura's sustained healing is for him to blitz Sakura, which would either be readily intercepted by Sasuke or ignored depending on his mindset (I doubt he'd take Naruto lightly and let him take out one of the advantages he has in this fight). Either way though, if Naruto spends time giving Hinata his chakra mode, Sakura could likely just summon Katsuyu and support from a distance while playing keepaway from Hinata in general. I don't remember if Sakura could heal from afar like Tsunade, but if she can then Naruto's in trouble, doubt it though.

Naruto has a ridiculous amount of clones but Sasuke's got Blaze Release waiting for them, inevitably, as everyone said, Hinata and Sakura are dying. Sakura is the only one that has any chance of surviving a massive clash if caught in the area of effect, Naruto would spend most of this fight looking out for Hinata's sake because "I'll never let my friends die!" ...meanwhile Neji.

This goes either way; Hinata is not touching Sakura with knowledge, but Sakura doesn't necessarily have the feats to take out Hinata or even touch Naruto. So Sasuke would need to play the Susano'o game and keep Sakura in there (if he can) for sustained healing and chakra replenishment, or Naruto both outlasts and overpowers both.

Too many factors to consider, not enough info like mindset, knowledge, any restrictions, and starting distance.

Final Verdict - *10/10 draw for both sides, will not be easy for either, it will be clutch. *


----------



## ShadowReaper (Dec 4, 2014)

Sakura stomps Hinata and then it's a win for them.


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 4, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> Sakura stomps Hinata and then it's a win for them.



Dat kcm air palm though


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 12, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> When it pertains to this thread yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been confirmed that Hinata got Hamura's chakra. No amount of your downplaying bullshit would be able to change that.

[YOUTUBE]6QI1_60SwMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

